# KindleBoards screensaver



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Akjak has kindly created a screensaver especially for KindleBoards! I plan to load this for when we take pictures of Kindles for the blog. Thanks, akjak!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love love love it. Thanks Akjak!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I love that screensaver. Thanks Akjak! and thanks Harvey for sharing.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!!  Coolio!  

But I don't have a K2 and don't have a power switch to slide....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow,
Now I NEED to install the screensaver hack.
Cause I NEED to have this KB one.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice.  Akjak is very talented with graphics.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely love it. Great job akjak!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great screensaver! Thanks!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> WOW!!! Coolio!
> 
> But I don't have a K2 and don't have a power switch to slide....


Ah, good point! I'll ask akjak if she could make another version that omits the switch slide message.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Ah, good point! I'll ask akjak if she could make another version that omits the switch slide message.


Cool - I was just going to ask for the same thing - one for the K1. Love it!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually I just PM'd her, asking if she could make us a version that says "www.kboards.com" in the bottom message strip.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great idea Harvey. It is a beautiful screensaver.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too cool!  Our members are the best!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love it! Great job.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow. I like!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Harvey said:


> make us a version that says "www.kboards.com" in the bottom message strip.


Yeah, I'll get on that first thing tomorrow 

Heh, didn't know the K1 was different that way!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, here's the updated:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW love it!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very, very nice. Thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the Klassic Kindle screensaver!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Perfect. What a great job. Thanks for doing this for everyone.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea!!!  THANK YOU for making a K1 friendly screensaver!  I will download it tonight!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Now if only I could find the time or ambition to do the screensaver hack myself!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

akjak said:


> Now if only I could find the time or ambition to do the screensaver hack myself!


Me too, I have yet to add a screen saver to my Kindle after 7 months. I am going to give it a try this weekend though. I am so motivated by all the wonderful screen savers by different people here. I'm the one that it took 2 or 3 weekends to learn the old Linkmaker 1. Of course that included many time outs to prevent me from throwing my laptop out of frustration. I am so NOT good with computers.  I will take an ECG or PFT machine anyday because I am comfortable with them and know what I am doing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Having a K2, I am worried about future "software" updates.  Last I heard, if you use the "hack" you have to uninstall it to get the upgrades and then re-install it.  But the variety of screen savers calls to me.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

So far, no one's even totally sure what the updates are doing. So I don't have a problem breaking updates until there's a 3.0 software


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

akjak said:


> So far, no one's even totally sure what the updates are doing. So I don't have a problem breaking updates until there's a 3.0 software


I'm keeping a changelog with what people have discovered as well as the official released notes (none to date).

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5643.0.html


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## sslteach (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you tell me how to put screensavers on my kindle?  Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle 2: New version K2 Screensaver hack

Original Kindle: How do I put custom screensavers on my Kindle?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

very Cool!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the KB screensaver! Thanks!


----------

